# Brett Rogers: Alistair Ovary gonna catch American a$$ whoop'n.



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Strikeforce heavyweight slugger, Brett “The Grim” Rogers has sent a clear message to champion, Alistair Overeem ahead of their May 15th showdown, saying he better be prepared to be hit by a real man.

Speaking via his Twitter page, Rogers said:



> *Attn. Alistair ovary want to catch a good american ass whoop'n. I'll update everyone when it becomes offical. Bitch, come see what it feel like to get hit by a real man. Im training for war*


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Overeem is a freakishly big and heavy striker and so is Brett but id put my money on the WAY more experienced fighter in Overeem


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

This could certainly pay off big for SF if they promote this right because both guys can be big talkers and they could build up some "bad blood" for this fight.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I like this fight because you know Rogers is game. If he wasn't scared of Fedor there is no way he is scared of Overeem or as he likes to call him Ovary  hehe


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

JT42 said:


> This could certainly pay off big for SF if they promote this right because both guys can be big talkers and they could build up some "bad blood" for this fight.



What if Brett does win.... Then Fedor fights Brett for the title??? 

I think SF is making a big mistake in risking that, but when it comes to these 2 fighting? I agree that its going to get nasty in words if Brett is already talking smack.

He couldnt get shit out of Fedor but Overeem is another story, this will prob get interesting


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Machida Karate said:


> What if Brett does win.... Then Fedor fights Brett for the title???
> 
> I think SF is making a big mistake in risking that


Yeah I dont think this was the best way to pair up their HW's but honestly, I think Coker just got to the point where he booked what he could. 

He was having so much trouble getting both Fedor and Overeem to sign to a fight period, I am sure he was happy just to get Ubereem to sign on anything.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

JT42 said:


> Yeah I dont think this was the best way to pair up their HW's but honestly, I think Coker just got to the point where he booked what he could.
> 
> He was having so much trouble getting both Fedor and Overeem to sign to a fight period, I am sure he was happy just to get Ubereem to sign on anything.[/font]


Yeah i see your point, Dana is probably laughing his ass off with his collection of high caliber fighters ready to go lol


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd like to see overeem vs rogers.

I'd expect overeem to win.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Overeem is a freakishly big and heavy striker and so is Brett but id put my money on the WAY more experienced fighter in Overeem


Roger's will be bigger than Overeem, something Overeem has not been dealing with while on his roll. Honestly Overeem is the better technical striker of the two but I am going with Roger's strictly because Overeem has never had the best chin and damn Roger's hits like a ton of bricks with a couple thousand pounds of lead strapped to them. I don't think its a matter of if Roger's connects either, defensively Overeem is not that great so I am gonna go with when Roger's connects Overeem is going down hard.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Roger's will be bigger than Overeem, something Overeem has not been dealing with while on his roll. Honestly Overeem is the better technical striker of the two but I am going with Roger's strictly because Overeem has never had the best chin and damn Roger's hits like a ton of bricks with a couple thousand pounds of lead strapped to them. I don't think its a matter of if Roger's connects either, defensively Overeem is not that great so I am gonna go with when Roger's connects Overeem is going down hard.


Interesting, i haven't seen enough of Overeem lately to have a big opinion on his striking defense, and Brett just his quick KO of Alovski and his ownage against Fedor.

Not that i think Overeem would do much better, but from what i have saw, Overeem seems more technical and with his experience, on paper Overeem should kill Brett, but u could very well be right on


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Brett has 1 punch knockout power and he's fast and has been workin his MT for a while now..

I think he'll catch Overeem here.. I think Rogers has the tools it takes to stop overeem...

Alastair may be more technical but Rogers can hold his own when he's trying to touch someones chin.. that's for damn sure..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Brett has 1 punch knockout power and he's fast and has been workin his MT for a while now..
> 
> I think he'll catch Overeem here.. I think Rogers has the tools it takes to stop overeem...
> 
> Alastair may be more technical but Rogers can hold his own when he's trying to touch someones chin.. that's for damn sure..



Well if you guys are right then SF's New Title holder is going to be Brett Rogers.... That scars my brain, Fedor whooped him gets a fight no one wants to see other then Big Werdum fans, and his Victim fights for the title and prob will win...

Its hard to laugh at anything Dana has done now lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Well if you guys are right then SF's New Title holder is going to be Brett Rogers.... That scars my brain, Fedor whooped him gets a fight no one wants to see other then Big Werdum fans, and his Victim fights for the title and prob will win...
> 
> Its hard to laugh at anything Dana has done now lol


Thought this was a non title fight?

IDK Dana giving a guy with a 2-1 MMA record a title show in the UFCs HW division is one of Zuffas dark moments.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Thought this was a non title fight?
> 
> IDK Dana giving a guy with a 2-1 MMA record a title show in the UFCs HW division is one of Zuffas dark moments.


Agreed.

We need to stop pretending that the UFC is so perfect. Also I wouldn't say that Fedor Whooped Rogers he beat him with no questions left un answered but for the #1 HW in the world I will be honest.










I was not impressed with his performance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Well if you guys are right then SF's New Title holder is going to be Brett Rogers.... That scars my brain, Fedor whooped him gets a fight no one wants to see other then Big Werdum fans, and his Victim fights for the title and prob will win...
> 
> Its hard to laugh at anything Dana has done now lol


Is this really any diffrent than the Lesnar/Couture/Nog/Mir mini tournament? The only difference is a win over Heath Herring and the fact that Rogers record before losing to Fedor was much better than Lesnar's before losing to Mir.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

the same way like fedor did?

always bragging


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Should be a damned good fight. I wouldn't be so confident to talk smack if I were Rogers. And that would be an interesting turn of events to have Fedor as the challenger when he already knocked Rogers out.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Is this really any diffrent than the Lesnar/Couture/Nog/Mir mini tournament? .


hahahahahhahahahah
wait
ahaahahaha


so true man so true


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dark Moments*

Yeah that mini tournament was not a good move on Dana's part!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i rather enjoyed the mini tourny and the guy u all thought didnt deserve the title won it fair n square.... keep crying tho!!

i suppose you all long for the glory days of Big Tim vs Glass Jaw 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 just keeping going... cuz thats what the mini tourny saved us from.

I hope Dana doesnt make us watch 3 of the top HWs + the most popular, fastest rising MMA star in history do a 4 man tourny again!! I wanna see Big Timmy vs Arvolski or Mir vs Wes Simms.... you know... like the "good ol HW days"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sylvia VS Arlovski*

No that match should not take place ever again!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

hey we can go even further back for better more "legit" HW battles like Fedor vs HMC or Cro Cop vs Bobb Sapp....


damn, ppl really hate that 4 man mini tourny?? i LOVED it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alizio said:


> i rather enjoyed the mini tourny and the guy u all thought didnt deserve the title won it fair n square.... keep crying tho!!
> 
> i suppose you all long for the glory days of Big Tim vs Glass Jaw 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 just keeping going... cuz thats what the mini tourny saved us from.
> 
> I hope Dana doesnt make us watch 3 of the top HWs + the most popular, fastest rising MMA star in history do a 4 man tourny again!! I wanna see Big Timmy vs Arvolski or Mir vs Wes Simms.... you know... like the "good ol HW days"


What is with this post? I am hardly insulting Lesnar to say that a loss to Mir and a win against Herring does not make a contender. Yeah Lesnar won and proved himself a top HW but that hardly means he deserved the shot to begin with but rather it was gifted to him because of his notoriety and ability to sell PPV's. Lesnar got the shot because business wise it was the smart choice but it had nothing to do with what he had done in the octagon. How you jump from Lesnar didn't deserve the shot (Lets be honest at that time Fabricio Werdum was clearly the guy who should have gotten the shot.) to OMG!!!! U guyz wans to c Wes Simms fight Frank Mir again!! WTF? Basically I said Polar Bears are white and you started talking about the endangered platypus. Come on.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mistake*



alizio said:


> hey we can go even further back for better more "legit" HW battles like Fedor vs HMC or Cro Cop vs Bobb Sapp....
> 
> 
> damn, ppl really hate that 4 man mini tourny?? i LOVED it.


Cro Cop VS Sapp was a kickboxing match not an MMA match. An actual MMA match would've gone differently!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

SF, should if they could, get Ovreem against a mediocre HW and Rogers against another, equally mediocre HW on the same card. then let american audiences get a chance to see Overeem, in addition to the "grudge" that could develop.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Rogers is being underestimated, he was doing fairly well against Fedor,up until the ko, better than the likes of Sylvia, Heath Herring,and possibly Big Nog did, and has a ko of a good quality striker who also gave Fedor problems in Arlovski.
Alistair has previously shown a bit of a glass jaw,and yet to try a good quality HW, but has very nice technique in muay thai, but I think that if Alistair doesn't get the sub, it's a lottery who wins.


----------

